# The " I LOVE TO................... thread"



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey, here's another thread to post currently what's on your mind.

For Example:  

While sitting there behind my desk at work, "*I'd love to........* go to the gym and work out!

    OR

I'D love to have another Gin and Tonic
I LOVE my GF
I LOVED my grandma... god rest her soul."


Please be very open with yourself and tell what is on your mind!  What you dream of, wish for or would like to be doing etc..
This should be a cool thread so please, no insulting anyone!  

               Ex. I'd love to see IRAQI's to be all dead"

PS. Pornal thoughts are very accepted!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'll start off 


I'd love to be with my friend's and family for the weekend just for enjoyment purposes


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to be a teen-adolescent post High School days.....just for the while.... say two weeks!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

You don't want to know....................


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You don't want to know....................




Yeah... I agree...you don't want to know


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah... I agree...you don't want to know


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey, those were some GR8t days of drinkin' and body slammin'!  

I LOVED those days...  College was great,too.  


PS... you two!  We wanna KNOW... don't be scared!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to have my boyfriend with me this weekend instead of sitting at home all alone while he's in Hurley, UP Michigan trying to find snow to snowmobile!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i'd love to win my race tomorrow


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to go flying right now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

got a window handy?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to bump right now!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i'd love to have a 91degree sharpening angle


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

and wax and an iron


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to have picked the winning powerball #'s tonight....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i'd love to have a girl here right now


----------



## sawheet (Dec 14, 2002)

not be working a double this weekend!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i'd love to have the fastest time tomorrow


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love for you all to place your poll here!   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=235201#post235201


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

hahah


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

done


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

thta thread rules


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

It was JUST4u!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to share a workout, Chi-town pizza and a night out on the town with Hammer!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love it if leslie didn't leave..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd still love to win the powerball...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'd love to share a workout, Chi-town pizza and a night out on the town with Hammer!



Sometime


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to meet DeNiro  (watching Goodfellas)
I'd love to get over my obsession with the mob! (even took a class in college on organized crime! I guess it's a fetish!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

how well do you say"
fogetuhboutit, eh?


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to be out meeting more girls and increasing *clientele*    Now what I mean??


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to take a trip to see my friend, DeeAnn!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd love to be back home now  But I'll be there in a little over a month! Yay!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I love when people are most HAPPY  (hammerlynn!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i love being me


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I love travelling!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i love sex


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I think WE ALL LOVE SEX!  Your NOT the only one!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

good point

WE ALL LOVE SEX


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

yeah, but crash...we all love having sex with other people!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I love eating Pizza!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

hey...me too....

I love driving in deep snow in a 4X4 on empty streets...


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

you must love to crash too, then!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah, but crash...we all love having sex with other people!



details


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

... details???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

nvm it was a joke


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I love Steak Nicauraguan style!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

nice dave nice


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

(What crash??  What??)

I'd love to go to Toronto next year!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

i dunno lol


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I'd love to go to Des Moines, IA


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I'd love to be an astronaut just for the sake of being one.. Do PC's workup there??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

yeah, just being able to say that you are one:
What do YOU do for a living"
"I'm an asrtonaught"

It doesn't get much better than that.
Actuially, I'd live it if my eyes weren't partially color deficient and my being able to have become a fighter pilot...


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I would love for you to check this thread in lieu of the PM you sent me!  This should help you out.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I'd love to know how I just rcv a PM from Burner and he's not logged on??    I see ghost people!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm a phantom?
cool..now if I could only go through walls.....

I love driving around neighborhoods this time of year and see all the Christmas lights and decorations that people put out.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

I LOVE TO:  Stand in the rain naked and howl at the moon.(When nobody is around)

I LOVE TO: play with my 2 boys.  I spend alot of time with my kids playing video games, sports(basketball, catch etc), play with their action figures as long as i get to be the Superman.  

I LOVE TO: Spend quality time with my wife whom I love more then life itself.

I LOVE TO: talk to all the people in these forums. I look forward to coming to work Sunday Monday and Tuesdays to read responses to things I've said while I was gone.

I LOVE TO: Weight train and Mountain bike those are my two "just for me"  activities I can't live without.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12979

Here is that link in regards to teh PM you sent me earlier, Burner.

I'd love for you to see it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> you must love to crash too, then!



crash? moi? puh-lease. Ol Burn does not crash..
I'll leave that to..well...Crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12979
> 
> Here is that link in regards to teh PM you sent me earlier, Burner.
> ...



ok..I read it..but something isn't right? Wht address? I was looking at a .jpeg
what address?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

wait a minute...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

ok...what is the pix window? THought I had it..but was wrong...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

test


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

it worked...ha! IT WORKS!
BTW....I just LUV that pic!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

That was the same reaction I had after the guys at IM.com showed me!  

Now, all you need to do is install that same software from your digital camera bc/ it comes with editing software (resizing and cropping)  Your place of employment can't have a hissy over that, would they?

BTW, what type of digital camera is it??


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I'd love to stay and chat but I'd LOVE the gym even more!!!!

See ya'll later tonight  (CRASH!!)  He He He!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

bye dave


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2002)

I would LOVE to sleep right now!  AND I WOULD LOVE TO NOT HAVE TO GO TO MY 2nd job tonight!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I would love it if everyone in my house would pick up and put away their crap... all the time!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Did ya hear dat FADE!!!!!?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Did ya hear dat FADE!!!!!?



Doubt it   He's at home probably making another mess for me to clean up   Wish I could ground him like I do the kids.


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Pssssssssst... Fade,expect to get grounded...
Could be good for ya.   



 to BUTTerfly!!!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I LOVE DSL!!!!


----------



## mesomorphin' (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wish I could ground him like I do the kids.



Just run a wire from Fade's ... well, use your imagination... to the nearest electrical outlet.   [This method can also be applied to children, but may trigger the interest of certain child protective authorities.  However, there is very little chance anyone will come to Fade's defense, so you should have a pretty free hand there....]


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mesomorphin' *_
> Just run a wire from Fade's ... well, use your imagination... to the nearest electrical outlet.   [This method can also be applied to children, but may trigger the interest of certain child protective authorities.  However, there is very little chance anyone will come to Fade's defense, so you should have a pretty free hand there....]


Are you saying what I think you're saying???
   



FADE!!!!
Run BUDDY!!!!


Meso,you're a sick puppy,I wouldn't even suggest doing dat to an enemy...





Hmmmmm,well...Ok ... maybe.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i love sleeping i just took a nice nap and i'm gonna take another in an hour


----------



## mesomorphin' (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Are you saying what I think you're saying???
> 
> 
> Meso,you're a sick puppy,I wouldn't even suggest doing dat to an enemy...



Oops -- time for my medication.


[/QUOTE]Hmmmmm,well...Ok ... maybe. [/QUOTE]

Sounds like you might want to consider boosting your  thorazine dose too, Dero!


----------



## LadyRacer94 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would LOVE to:

to have a gym right across the street

a shorter commute to work

to tell the bossy girl at my office to send her own interoffice mail and to stop spazzing over the fact that people leave fax cover sheets and sometimes I am actually working and can't clean up after them... (lol sounds like something to be in the FUQ thread)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i love sleeping i just took a nice nap and i'm gonna take another in an hour



Good for nothing lazy ass kids!!!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Ouch that's gotta hurt! 

Lady racer... very cool avatar!  

I LOVE being higher than a kite and full a fuk'n energy!  (Clenbuterx.... hint-hint Crash!)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good for nothing lazy ass kids!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

I love to ride my bike in this kind of setting...
Oh yeah!!! Mnt St-Helen Washington State in the background...
What d'you think Fire???


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

In one word Dero?  Yea I can tell you what I think in one word.....

HEAVEN


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

dero did you ever see the scenic pics I posted in the mountain bike page of my trip in August to San Diego California?  I went to a place called the Anderson Truck Trail.  It was also very  beautiful.


----------



## Dero (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh YUP...I saw those mouth watering pics of your's!!! 
I might be adding some pics in there tonight...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Fantastic!!!  Can't wait!!!  Hurry up!!  hahaha


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I'd love to go swimming right now but it's like zero degrees here in SFLA!!!!! bbbrrrrrrr~


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good for nothing lazy ass kids!!!



Thats me me to a T


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I'd love to build a beautiful swimming pool and patio area... then fade and I could skinny dip when the kids were gone


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Thats me me to a T



Oh I forgot alchoholic and irresponsible


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I LOVE being higher than a kite and full a fuk'n energy!  (Clenbuterx.... hint-hint Crash!)



i hate the jitters do you get used to em?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah, it's called being an addict.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

dave has no central nervious system left


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I only take itevery other day!  So, yes, the jitters are still there!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

S.O.B. i hate jitters


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

jitters are kewel.  I used to take a shitload of Dexatrim just so I could feel my hair tingle.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Jitters are cool!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

lol not when you're paranoid your gonna have a heart attack


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

then, you've taken too much...


Like Alchohol... like clen... know your limits!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Whats clen


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

Clenbuterol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

clenbuterx


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

oops lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

So what 's going on, Sailor??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

nothin butt pirate   i wanna go snowboarding


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

what r u doing?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I have to go out and have some fun!  Will you be here when I get back in 2 hours?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

probably lol see ya


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

and low and behold... 2 hours and more have surpassed and CRASH is still on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

yep haha i'm heeling i must rest


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

So I see!  What are you resting for??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

my next tramatic accident


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

You better quit praying for that or wishing!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

hahaha i'm not


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

are you sure??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

ya i don't wanna get hurt again i'm erally starting to feel pain and it sux!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

and at your young age, too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

i needa get more active


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

all this sitting around is making me weak


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Alright, I'd love to go to bed now!  So I'll see you all tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

G'night i'm goin too


----------



## urso8up (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd love to start this year over


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd love to start 2003 on a GREAT note!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd love to know CRASH'S answer to his own thread he posted!!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13727


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

well i'll go answer then


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

hey wait i'm waitin for you to answer  wheres your list??


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

check the thread, funny man!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

lol i'll be the only one with a long ass list


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Then the correct word would be the same as mine.  Everyone???

BTW, I wonder if we all had a party, how long you'd last wt/ losing it!  

I'll race you to the Jack Daniels!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

haha i'd kick your ass


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

No, you'd be passed out and I would kicking it up with the gang.  Or, maybe I would sneak back to the hotel room and post on IM.com


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

I would love to go to the beach right now but I am going to the gym instead..

So this weekend I am going to workout in South Beach at a new club!!!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

I love such gorgeous warm weather days such as today!!!

Too bad I spent it in the Law office!!!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

With that in mind, I love the settlement of my case!

Whoo- hoo!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

I'd love to go to the beach and eat some blackened fish....... !


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

I'd love to be somewhere warm right now...lol I finally had to cave and turn on my heat  I was trying to not turn it on but since it's 39 degrees outside I was freezing my  off! One can only put on so many sweatshirts


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

I'd love for the holiday to hurry and get HERE!!!


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

I'd love to go back to sleep however, thoughts of a back workout revs me up!


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

Now I'd LOVE to go to sleep!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I love the fact that it's 3:30 am and I still haven't gone to sleep even after that workout!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

I love that I'm going to the Lawyers office soon!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

I love that one holiday is down... one more to go!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd love to go back to the gym in an two hours and do a chest workout!  Think I will!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

Yesterday A split workout and today a back workout is in order


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i'd love to have somethin to do


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

As long as it's NOT physical!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

except sex


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd love to have some sword fish.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

dam that does sound good


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

yeha, i haven't had it in a while.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Love is in the air.....


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Love is in the air.....


I was actually talking about fish.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Crash wasn't it!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd love to sleep through this week! I am going to be slammed at work!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd love to not be at work right now expecially after being off for the past 11 days.  I'd love to be home with my wife and 2 sons right now.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'd love to sleep through this week! I am going to be slammed at work!




Relax Heather, since you won't be able to, I'll do it for ya!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

I love get ready for the GYM!!!!!  Mind set RULEZ!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

dave ur funny


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I am!  Whaaaa hoooo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

nah i lied


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah yah yeah ya!  Ha-ha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

You like Rose McGowan


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

I love that the HOLIDAYS ARE OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

I love the Angel of ..................?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

I love Will and Grace


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

I love Supplements that make you........   Figure that one, Heather!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

Um.....I'm having a blonde moment   But does it make you randy?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

Randy??  What is "Randy"..... now you've got me!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

OMG....do you not watch Austin Powers? Randy=horny


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

No!  I do not like Austin Powers!    I've only seen him in the Madonna video!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

That's sacrilage! lol  Okay...back to the original "figure that one, Heather"


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,my name is fooooook me!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

It was right, Heather!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

thought so!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

confidence..... I love that trait within you!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Well thanks..but some perceive it as bitchy!  too bad


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Time will tell on that one when we meet!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

You might turn me on being bitchy!  But let's not find out!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll try to play nice


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I hope so!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

I love the warm weather today!  Finally!  Pretty cold last night!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I love snow  (prepping myself!)


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

I LOVE TO.....do anything if nudity is involved.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Snow you want.... when you get there... snow you'll get and keep for the next 3 months!!!!  R U sure you want it that bad??


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Snowing here in my part of NJ right this moment.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

I heard.... I call my friend in CT and he said the same!  Lucky you guys!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Snow you want.... when you get there... snow you'll get and keep for the next 3 months!!!!  R U sure you want it that bad??



Not sure I want the snow that bad but I'll deal with it


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

I love the snow though Dave its kewel with me.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I used to love the snow but I've been in the desert far too long! I actually used to love running in the snow  Will be a while before I partake in that again


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Naked Hammer?????  whoohoo.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Naked??  Did I miss something here?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Running nekkid in the snow?? hell fuq no! That would be insane..... I was quite bundled up


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, there are limits to nekkidness and cold weather.  You'd never catch me in that position even if Pamela Anderson asked me too!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Frozen kielbasa and nutz are NEVER cool!  Literally and physically!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

That would just be plain looney!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

What???


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Aww you all are just light weights.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Aww you all are just light weights.



"what'cha talkin' bout' Willis? (firestorm)


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd love to go to the gym soon!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> "what'cha talkin' bout' Willis? (firestorm)



bout ya all being afraid of a little snow while naked!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay fire..have you run nekkid in the snow?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Affirmative Hammer. On several occasions to be honest.   At my Poconos vacation house one year, drank wayyy too much (ski weekend).  I am told I started saying some shit about drinking soo much that I just got fat so I stripped down and started doing laps around the house in like 2 feet of snow.  Someone had to tackle me to get me to stop.


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

I love to go in the snow!!!!



NOT!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

LMAO fire  That's pretty cool.......crazy but cool!

Dero.....thanks for ruining my meal with that pic! lol


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry Hammer,I had to go twith the absurd,since the running nekkid in the snow was at that same level...
Fire,you is out of you cotton picken mind!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Firestorm..... why did you do that?  Were you with women I hope?


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Love is a bird, she needs to fly
Let all the hurt inside of you die
You're frozen
When your heart's not open


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

love's like when you have to take a big shit it hurts but your happy when it's gone


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes David I was with a huge group of couples.  Most of the guys were New Jersey State Police officers and equalalently as insane.  Crazy stupid stunts such as mine was the norm.  The reason I did it in the 1st place was all the fault of  Tequila.  It is the only alcohol that truely messes with my mind.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> love's like when you have to take a big shit it hurts but your happy when it's gone




I'm so happy that you posted this.....  you


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yes David I was with a huge group of couples.  Most of the guys were New Jersey State Police officers and equalalently as insane.  Crazy stupid stunts such as mine was the norm.  The reason I did it in the 1st place was all the fault of  Tequila.  It is the only alcohol that truely messes with my mind.




Alright, as long as none of those guys were like that Disney character B'Fly posted earlier today!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Hahahaha.  No not at all.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Then, that is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd love to run screaming from the building


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd love to not go to work tomorrow! but have 2 deadlines in the morning!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'd love to run screaming from the building




What??  Did you set it on fire or something?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO..no fires  Just truly exhausted and trying to get things done. Tonight's packing was breaking down the equipment in the entertainment center.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

I feel for ya Hammer.  I hate moving. bytes the big one.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks  it's worse because I'm moving out of state and HAVE to get everything done before I pick up Daddy at the airport Saturday. If it's not packed he'll pitch it


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh man!  I forgot about all that stuff.. Now that MUST suck!  I feel for you now, Hammer!!!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

I'd love to go drink some beer after my workout but that won't happen!   (IT....no comments! )


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 8, 2003)

I love the way EVERYONE on this board
 - has positive attitude
 - achieves and succeeds
 - has incredible GREAT LOOKS! (esp. the LADIES)
 - eager to encourage others
 - engage in serious and humorus dialogue

**********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'd love to go drink some beer after my workout but that won't happen!   (IT....no comments! )



Tittie bar


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Tittie bar



 You like to have a beer at tittie bars too,huh...
 COOOOL! 

********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Haven't but wouldnt oppose


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Haven't but wouldnt oppose



Oh goodie!  Then that's where will go have a few beers, then!  (when I get to the Windy City!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Oh boy..this should be very interesting


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Will you be able to control yourself?


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

I'd love to go home and have some dinner, now!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Will you be able to control yourself?


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Uh-oh.... but that's OK!  I'll keep you in line!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Jan 9, 2003)

Dave keeping Hammer in line...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

I know right! That's irony for ya


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

I've MATURED!!!!.............. in the last 5 mins.... back to immaturity now!


----------



## Dero (Jan 9, 2003)

Will ther be a Chi-Chi Town afterwards????
Should we send them a warning?


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

What is "chi chi"?


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

I wonder what is in store for me when we meet..... Am I going to witness an "E" type moment?  Wild on Chi-Town???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

Who knows.....I've been known to get a little wild when drunk. Ask the tourist from last July  He enjoyed his nite at 54 

Let me clarify he got no sex...lol I'm really not that kind of girl but he did enjoy himself


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Who knows.....I've been known to get a little wild when drunk. Ask the tourist from last July  He enjoyed his nite at 54
> 
> Let me clarify he got no sex...lol I'm really not that kind of girl but he did enjoy himself



Oh no!!!  Your going to TORTURE me by TEASING ME!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Definitely NOT funny!  Just how did you entertain that 54 yr. old man??  If it was anything like my ex-roommate...... I'm afraid to know.... but please do tell!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

K, honesty right?

I'd love to FUQ every super hot guy I want without being considered a whore, feeling guilty, hurting anyone else, or getting pregant or any STD's.  But that ain't nevah gonna happen.   

Gee, I wasn't even drunk when I typed that one, but since all of those things above apply, I'll stick to having sex 1-2x a year if I'm lucky with a super hot, clean, sweet, hopefully boyfriend potential guy.

I'd love to binge all the time on steak, beer, protein bars, Bernard Callebaut Chocolate, fettucini, canneloni, seafood in butter etc. without ever getting fat or feeling like crap.

I love to have a full time nanny and maid that I could completely trust, didn't have to pay, and wasn't annoying or have 'the best intentions."

I'd love to go on a 1 year tour of Canada in a huge RV and make stops in all the little towns and get drunk with the locals.  And explore all the neat little historic places, national parks, hideaways...

I'd love to own my own micro brewery, Bernard Callebaut Choclate store, or bakery with all  my yummi, healthy, homemade muffins and breads.

I'd love to place in the top 3 at Musclemania this year GOSH DARNIT!!!

I'd love my kids to be perfectly safe, happy and healthy for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Definitely NOT funny!  Just how did you entertain that 54 yr. old man??  If it was anything like my ex-roommate...... I'm afraid to know.... but please do tell!



OMG he was NOT 54 we were at Studio 54


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

Ew, thanks for clarifying that.  That was almost yucky.  LMFAO


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'd love to FUQ every super hot guy I want without being considered a whore, feeling guilty, hurting anyone else, or getting pregant or any STD's.  But that ain't nevah gonna happen.
> 
> I'd love to binge all the time on steak, beer, protein bars, Bernard Callebaut Chocolate, fettucini, canneloni, seafood in butter etc. without ever getting fat or feeling like crap.



Right there with ya on these


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> OMG he was NOT 54 we were at Studio 54



OMG!  Did I fuk up!?!?!

Since you dived in..... Continue with your answer!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

LMFAO.  Continue?.... LOL


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

Just suffice it to say I was lit up like the strip...lol We were dancing...er grinding....er...nevermind 

He was even amused when my friend (who is a fitness competitor) and I were um...dancing and having fun 

We definitely cut loose that night


----------



## Dero (Jan 9, 2003)

Might stick around a while longer this is getting interesting!!!
Hiya CLP!!!!
Continue Hammer...I'm all ears!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

Go to bed  I'm done dishing on myself for one night


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> K, honesty right?
> 
> I'd love to FUQ every super hot guy I want without being considered a whore, feeling guilty, hurting anyone else, or getting pregant or any STD's.  But that ain't nevah gonna happen.
> ...



I was wondering where this all spurred from until I finally looked at the thread title!    Shows you that I pay real close attention to detail!  Maybe I should start drinking!  

Side note: Chocolate and sex!  (I saw that Heather!!!!)  

Other Side note: CLP- good decision... sex is so overrated and diseases are so scary!  But on the other hand...  You ever notice when you crave a huge sexual appetite.... when you satisify the situation by yourself... it's like.... "OK, I'm good for the next week or so....."


----------



## Dero (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Go to bed  I'm done dishing on myself for one night


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Go to bed  I'm done dishing on myself for one night




 &   but I love putting her on the spot like this!  Hee Hee!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Side note: Chocolate and sex!  (I saw that Heather!!!!)
> 
> hand...  You ever notice when you crave a huge sexual appetite.... when you satisify the situation by yourself... it's like.... "OK, I'm good for the next week or so....."



Welcome to my world


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Did CLP disappear??

Hmmn... Welcome to your world, huh?  I think I'm SCARED now!  (Notice that I'm admitting it!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

LMAO....my world isnt scary. It's just self maintenance


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Time will tell with that one!


----------



## Dero (Jan 9, 2003)

I hear ya!!!
 
OK now I'm off!!!
Just wanted to see what mad party I was going to miss tonight!!!

Nite -nite you two,talk to you tomorrow...
Remember Hammer,come in late ,sit at your desk with your feet ON THE DESK all day!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Time will tell with that one!



Lol....you have no idea


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I hear ya!!!
> 
> OK now I'm off!!!
> ...



I would've told them a half day but I think they'lll probably allow it for her as long as she asks.  Her boss can't be that much of a wench to say, "no".  

G'nite, Dero.


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Lol....you have no idea




I know!!!!!!!!!  Tell me some of this stuff..... give me at least a sample of your activities.....


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm kinda here, gotta go to bed.  It's 1:30am here and I have to meet my training partner at the gym tomorrow morning.  Plus my daddy's in town and he's takin me and the kids out for a bit, then we're going to a Chinese Buffet woo hoo.  Tomorrow will be my cheat and Sunday will be a good day.


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm kinda here, gotta go to bed.  It's 1:30am here and I have to meet my training partner at the gym tomorrow morning.  Plus my daddy's in town and he's takin me and the kids out for a bit, then we're going to a Chinese Buffet woo hoo.  Tomorrow will be my cheat and Sunday will be a good day.



Same here (time zone) ... I have to help a girl-friend at Gold's tomorrow and train her on unfamiliar equipment at 8:00 am!  

Enjoy the Chinese Buffett (yeah, rub it in why don't you!!   ) and have great time with the family.  

Are you saying your having a cheat day on Sunday, also?  Make it 
Italian with pizza and Fried Calamari!    My favorite!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd love to go back to the gym tonight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

i'd love to go back to the gym this month


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd love to smoother whip cream all over my breasts....oops, wrong forum.


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
You coming back with a bang!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Baby!!!Where can we go?????
Hiya Sheena!!! Where have you been hiding all this time.
I had you on the MIA list ...
Asking about ya!!!
How's life?


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

hey dero.  long time no see.  I was away with work for a long time.  I'm back to bug you all again.


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

OH PLOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEASE !!!
Bug me!!!
So you going to be around for a while!!! 
Where has work taken you?
Good to hear from you!!!

Yummmm,whipped cream!!!


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

I was overseas for months.  Just got back.  Should be here for awhile, but work could have me leave without notice.
How's everyone?  What have I missed?


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

How much time have got???
'cus it's a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong storie!!!
Oversea!!!Wow!!!!!
Which country?


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

Scotland.

well  you can spare all the little details that I've missed.  I'm sure you've been gettin in lots of trouble though!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

MOI????


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

Yup YOU!


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Little 'ol me, getting in trouble???
I'de love that!!!!!


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd love to get in trouble too


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Meet ya there


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

You got it!  I'd LOVE to


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Be there in a few...hours:bounce:


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

LOL!  be back tomorrow night


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Not to worry,I'll be waiting for ya!!!
Yummmmm!!!


----------



## Sheena (Jan 11, 2003)

got to go now.  CYA


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Have a great evening...
Good to seeya again!!! 
CUM BACK...


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

I love Poison!!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Crash! 

I know your out there!  I love big boobies!  RMI!!!!!  RMI!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

me too dave me too


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

So what are you doing right now???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

constantly pinching myself trying to wake up from the night mare that i have school tomorrow


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

School= women

Women= Sex

Unless

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
your 
,
,
,
,
,
GAY?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

i wanna go to school now maybe i'll get a date for the evening


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Woahhhhh!  With which sex????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

har har  wemon of course


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

You spelled woman like Demon?    That's almost correct!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

they are evil ecspecially that one that kissed me


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Were you drunk???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

no unfortunatly


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, if you were drunk you probably would've swam her ocean so it's a good thing you weren't!!!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

I love when things finally go right and you get the things in life you wished for.

Fuk the Monkey's Paw!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd love to get caught up on all the posts I missed but fuq it


----------



## Dero (Jan 17, 2003)

Five days of reading...Hmmm,it was not that busy this week...Many whores were absent!!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

including me!  

Hi Everyone!  Hammer, are you HOME SWEET HOME??


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

I love.......nothing right now??


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

I love that it's time to go to the gym (from work)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd Love to have a sandwhich


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

i'd love to have meat, bread, and cheese


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2003)

you can!  What's stopping you??  An animal with a shotgun in it's hands?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 24, 2003)

it was 5:30 in the nmorning nothing was open!  but i just had one and dam it was good


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

No 7-11's around you???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

ya but do they carry lunch meat?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes...... they do!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd love to see Tampa beat the hell out of the Raiders today! 

********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd love to see that too!!!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

I GUESS we saw it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

ya while i was throwing up all day i caught part of the game


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

why were you throwing up all day??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

i was fuqqin sick like horribly some norwalk virus thing it's a bitch


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i was fuqqin sick like horribly some norwalk virus thing it's a bitch



Did a doctor actually state that virus because I thought that was associated with the Cruise ship illneses


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

no thats just what all my symtoms led up to


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

Many symptoms are common and sometimes cannot be declared until bloodwork etc. is completed!  

Heh heh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 28, 2003)

thank you Dr. Dave  i feel like a have a fukkin ulcer......no more spicy foods    i'm gonna miss that stuff


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

your more than welcome!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

I'd love to go to Orlando soon just for the weekend that is!!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 8, 2003)

I'd love to have a box of DETOUR bars right now

*******************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

OK, that's it! Ya'll talk about Detour bars and today, I AM GOING TO GET ONE!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 9, 2003)

whats a detour bar?


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Couldn't find it in this huge nutrition store I was in today...... oh well.... life goes on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 9, 2003)

is it sapposed to be good or something?


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

that what everyone in here proclaims.....


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

I love blowing off work!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd love to go to the gym right now but

I owe so off to work I must go.


******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd love to have blown off today at work also... but that's life!  :snore:


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

I love the fact that I'M going to the BEACH this weekend!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

I love this thang


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

I'd love to know why Crash has been sitting on the toilet for 2 days!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

I'd luv to nOT know the answer to that question!
(been visiting the old threads, eh dave??)


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

I LOVE to play 'round with pics!!! 
Ask Tanya...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

We noticed and hell Dero.... there really awesome C&P jobs!     Mind you, hilarious!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'd luv to nOT know the answer to that question!
> (been visiting the old threads, eh dave??)




I love pulling old threads out of the attic at IM.com!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

i love getting some i got some last night!! i'll tell you the funny ass story later in a post i will call "i got laid"


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

You better not be fibbing you story teller, you!    I want to know exactly how long it lasted... were the bed sheets wet...did your/her parents catch you.... did you get arrested for Pedophiling??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

it's gonna be a great ass story between the fucking uhookable bra, the condom, the truck, the house and the guy who was working at 7-11 !!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm sorry I'm new to this thread... but what the hell is that all about???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

me


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I'm sorry I'm new to this thread... but what the hell is that all about???




*DAMN ROOKIE!*

It's about what you'd love to be doing right now... this moment etc...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me



And other things!


----------



## Dero (Mar 23, 2003)

...what's the meaning of LIFE????


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

didn't you ask that in another thread????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

done


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...what's the meaning of LIFE????




to have as much fun as you possibly can then die


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

no, that's your interpretation, crash!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...what's the meaning of LIFE????



Lust

Infactuation

Fornication

Ejaculation

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

It's also about Food!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

ya i'd have to agree food and sex too


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Don't forget your crayons


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I loved my Blackened Dolphin I had for lunch, today!  Dell-lish-us!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

I love PCS!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2003)

I love this country!

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

Shit, I just forgot what PCS is!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

I love that fact that it is dead around here tonight!  It feels like a weekend??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Don't forget your crayons



ya can't go anywhere without those like when you go to a resturant and they have the kids menus dam thats fun


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

ain't that the truth?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

see? I told you, crash's big night out on the town 'clubbing' was at chucky cheeses....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

and dam good pizza too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah..bit that damn bear on then stage freaks me out.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

thought it was a mouse?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

big hairy fuqqer....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya with somethin growin out his ass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I think we go to different kinds of chucky cheeses...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i meant his tail


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

his tail came out of his ass? That must smell!

They never change their video games...I think they still have their original Pac-Man game on the floor...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

pac-mans the shit!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, but I do like new games as well


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i like the shotting games with the guns and everything those are fun


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

driving / flying games...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

those take too much money have to pay to move on the bastards


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, but they are fun!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

tu-shay


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

is that French?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

hell if i know


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

hmm, blind date is on...ever watch this show? It's hilarious!
You ought to go on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya haha i watch it all the time there are hot ass chics on that show!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

trying to keep up here..and watch...har dto do..but I am multi-task oriented!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i'm not thats why i swallow my gum when having sex


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

oh, for future tip:
Do not try and watch tv when haivn g sex...they do not like that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

are you sure lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

uh..yeah...tried it once...even said I was doing it for her..you kow to last longer????
Doens't work...
Maybe should have thrown a porno in and both watched it..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no way then the girl compares and contrast the porn to you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

not if you are as good as or better than the porno..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

good point  i'm fucked


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> good point  i'm fucked


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, the man knows his limits..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

that i do


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you da man!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

the girls tell me that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

that good of a snow boarder, eh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

yes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I haven't been all season...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

thats crap! go now dammit


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

can't...its dark..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

lol go tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

gotta work....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

dam life sux


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

that's why I will pick up my lottery tickets tomorrow..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

hahaha   that can make it better lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah, whoever said:
"Money doesnt' buy you happiness".....is a moron...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

serious a sterio system and a computer just brought me happyness that boner


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

a corvette would do so much for my internal happiness!


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

it would??


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> are you sure lol




Watching TV while having sex?  Damn, that is weird!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i was thinking about a blow job and tv and maybe rest my popcorn on her head


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

you'd spill the pop corn...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

she's keep balanced if she knew what was good for her!


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

how about just concentrate on sex and lose the TV and food!  ????????  vvvvvVVVVvvvv


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

well ya i could do that too


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

braccccchhh!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

multi-task...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

yes multi-task which i cannot do


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

Hmm, Jaws is on...good movie...the original..not # III, that piace of crap..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

never watched it all the way through


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

what??? Great movie!
Don't tell me..you were scared???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

no always thought it would be gay


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

no, bridges of madison county was gay. 
How could a huge shark eating everybody be gay?

That movie has had a major impact on society...did you know that after that movie..thousands of people NEVER went back into the  water?

That's a powerful movie!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

Dam i still would those cowards


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

you shoulda seen it in the big screen!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

remind you i was 2 when it came out hahah  everyone was pussys back then anyway haha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

they thought the exorcist was scary


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

it was...back when it was new....you are just too used to the technology and special effects...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

ya it's all weak now nothin can scare me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

steady employment does....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

my weak point


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

be afraid...be very afraid!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

curled up in the fetal position under my bed


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

keep trhta up..your mom's gonna go and get a stick and get your out from under there that way!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

shit! not momma's stick


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

more poking


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> curled up in the fetal position under my bed




Maybe you should lay on your bed with your clothes off imagining having those two twins go at you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> shit! not momma's stick


yep, momma's special 'hickey stick'!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

eeeyuuucckckkk!  Incest blows!!!  (Crash that is, literally!)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

so....THAT's the way it is in his house....


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

More like that's why he's "Sleeping" in the house for 12 hours.  Sleeping with who?? Mom?  Sis?  DAD???!?!?!?!?


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

that KINKY FUCK!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

sometimes...answers are not seeked!


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!  Did you go to sleep last night at all??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

no can do...at work..for another ....5 minutes.....
12 hour shifts...
be off until Wednesday night..


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

yikes!!  I must go check your numbers!!!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

easy days is what I love!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

yeah, my #'s were up there...I think I even out posted w8....but I am sure she has out done me again already...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Of course!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

I love taking showers. It can be the highlight of my day.
Especially if it is first thing in the morning. What an eye opener.
Remember those Coast commercials? The guy goes intothte shower dragging ass (They I usually do at 0430hrs) and the scent of his bar of Coast wakes him up? 

Or...after a weekend of camping. Standing in a long, hot steamy shower..getting the weekend's mud and muck off you....


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd love not to hear how you get grimy mind you , feeling orgasmic in 20 min showers!  Save this one for Crash!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

It's called camping. Something one can do here in the mountains.

I never said orgasmic...I think you are thinking of something else...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

your right!  That was a shampoo or food commercial!  Ever seen it?  Ridiculous!!!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

oh, and that's all you need.  Some big bear coming down the woods all horny and shit ready to pump you from behind before killing you.

Bear= Saddam Ayotollah Laden!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

that's why you keep a BIG shot gun next to you...
Big shells Kills big bear..no more problem....
hmm..bear burgers...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

yuck!  Bear is NOT good!  Eat Mongoose instead!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

tastes like chicken!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

actually it doesn't


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

what does it taste like?
Bear?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

taste like dry leather!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

better bring some A-1!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Or Mc'Donald's!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I thought u aren't supposed to eat at McD's...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

YOU aren't!!!  

If you do then your 1 Test would be renamed

1-test waste of money!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

so...stick to bear then?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

no.  But to chicken


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I have some for later


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

with beans


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Something wicked this way comes....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

hey, you using my signature?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Naw, I was talking about the beans!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

taco bell does it to me...
something very wicked indeed!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

are you supposed to be eating that crap?  Why don't you throw in a cabbage salad or some spinich dip?  *ewwwwww*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

cheat days!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Ohhh, I have one of those everyday!  LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

so...look whose talking!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Yah, but I don't cheat with fast food, I just cheat with bread or chocolate!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

oh...so there's levels to cheating...gotcha...

I'm not buying it..Judges?

BULLSHIT!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Of course!  See junk food has all the bad stuff!  Where bread and chocolate only has a LITTLE of the bad stuff.

Judges....


----------



## Dero (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Of course!  See junk food has all the bad stuff!  Where bread and chocolate only has a LITTLE of the bad stuff.
> 
> Judges....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I'll give you a 5 out of 10 for effort...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 10, 2003)

Better than the 3 you'll get!  LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

I just came out and said I ate junk food..not rationalize it....

go try another line...you junk food junkie!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> taco bell does it to me...
> something very wicked indeed!




Oh, so now were eating Taco Bell are we??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 13, 2003)

i like taco bell


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2003)

nope. no more fast food here..pal!


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

did you start your cycle???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

today!
feel great..hungry..but great!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 15, 2003)

i've been working out  i've gained hella w8 on my bench since january 80lbs!!!


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> today!
> feel great..hungry..but great!




That's an easy solution!  Eat protein!!!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

I would : love too..........Shove a baseball bat right up my x fiance`s ass................


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2003)

wow ... I can just feel the love in the air around Katie!


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

ooooooooh. ouch!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

<note to self: never piss off Katie..near a baseball field..>


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

this thread is great. :rolf:

i would love to.....have big, ripped legs

i would love to....be sitting in front of a fireplace in a sleeping bag, naked with my lover (i geuss i need one first)

i would love to...feel the sun on my face everyday of my life (geuss i live in the wrong province/state)

i would love to....eat what ever i wanted to and stay at 11%bf

i would love to...have $100,000 to start my business 

i could go on forever. its now just a matter of getting off my butt and actually making this stuff happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

dang...after reading your post, j...now I wanna go camping...and be in frnt of a fire...in a slepeing bag...with my lover...(guess I need on first, too..)
hey..wiat...a....damn...minute...J'bo?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

heheh..burner you love this thread dont you...arent you like 21 years old babe?...ummm camping....ummm sleeping bag....ummm naked bodies...oh god look what has happened to me.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

no...that would be Crash...no, wait..he's younger than that...
I'm 32....you wanna bring the marshmellows?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

your 34? married with kids no doubt.

by the way marshmellows are gross


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

32...single..no kids...never married...

ok...dounuts!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

Your hilarious.

i forgot one

i would love to....beat the heck outta DeMayor one day for being such a shit disturber


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2003)

...I love NOT having children and NOT being married!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

i love having a 4 year old brother and giving him back to my father when he starts to get cranky

i love being single for the first time ever (i think)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

you love bing single or not sure if you are single....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 18, 2003)

not sure if i like being single yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

Give it some time....going to movies solo sux sometimes though....
But, options when single are better! Your time is yours....come and go as you please....
As much as I think I would like to be in a relationship...as soon as I start into one...a part of me wishes I were single again...
So many women out there to get shot down by!


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> this thread is great. :rolf:
> 
> i would love to.....have big, ripped legs
> ...



I would love to definitely visit J'Bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

pft.....

i would love...to see that one.


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

Uh oh,Dave ya just got da big PFFFTTT from J.Bo,
yus in trouble now!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

Is more like it


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

Keep daring me and then we'll see who chickens out there, J'bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

oh go get some balls D.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

you are 2 seconds away from a phone call!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

call me in 30min then. SUCKA.


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

No, you call me.  It's an 800 line in but outbound I get screwed for!


Call me!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

k get ready then.
i gotta shower first though. 
and get my stuff together.
so hold on a call is cumming. 
i mean coming.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

you have to shower before a phone call?
Some sort of J'bo ritual thing?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

your saposed to shower after. like after you talk to dave you'll feel all dirty  jk dave


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

Hmmmmm...Dirty phone call???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

there hasn't been any response...he seems to still hold her attention....
I'd luv to hear what they have to say...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

i know :Evil2:

dave: "it's a whole 3 inches"
J:"uh g2g"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

so...you've had this same conversation w/ dave too..eh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

no it was with yo momma


----------



## Dero (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm staying away from dat one!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> no it was with yo momma



she has a 3 inch mangina  jk


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2003)

you guys are effin hilarious.
i had to shower cause i had to go out.
then i was going to call dave when i was on the go.
you guys are soo funny...i forgot to laugh.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

ok, here's your reminder...
(insert laugh....here....)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> no it was with yo momma


you were discussing your inadequacies with my mother? I know she's a nurse, but you might want to see a specialist..pee wee...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

I love...this thread

cause

I love...to laugh


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you were discussing your inadequacies with my mother? I know she's a nurse, but you might want to see a specialist..pee wee...



well she made me feel better when she told me the story about you at birth when the doctor thought you were a girl


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I love...this thread
> 
> cause
> ...




me too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> well she made me feel better when she told me the story about you at birth when the doctor thought you were a girl


why do you think they spank us on the ass when we are born? To knock the 'tab' out...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

is that y they took a paddle to you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

yep, the BIG paddle! Want big results...go BIG!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

but i heard they hit you in the head cause they got confused


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

so..I may be ugly..but I've got a huge......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

ya looks don't matter when you have a huge


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

that's what I have been trying to say...

too bad your side burns don't count!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

i got side burns on my...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

trust me...NOBODY want to know!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

..face


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2003)

They took the paddle to Kuso when he was born because he grabbed the nurses booby.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

kuso's been 'pimpin' since day 1? he da man!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

strikin out is more like it


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

What's up Crash?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

hey isnt this an...i love to thread.

i would love to hear more: i would love too......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

i'd love to say what up to dave  better??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> They took the paddle to Kuso when he was born because he grabbed the nurses booby.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd love to be finished with Spanish II.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd love to be finished with my Global Issues paper.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd love to pass Organich Chem II.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd love to get the hell out of school today!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

i'd love to have somethin to do for 2 hours


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

Whoring doesn't count???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

lol good point


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

i see dave but he isn't talkin


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I'd love to pass Organich Chem II.



You can't even SPELL it, how you gonna PASS it?  


Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

He is running outta things to say...can you guys believe that one.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Orgasmic Chemistry II....Nah, that's not right.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Orgasmic Chemistry II....Nah, that's not right.



No, but it's definitely better.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> He is running outta things to say...can you guys believe that one.




      thats just plain funny


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You can't even SPEEL it, how you gonna PASS it?
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



EXACTLY!!! It sucks!!! LOL 

I would have taken the shot, too.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Flea?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

you on drugs today DM. What the heck are you talkin about Mr.?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

drugs are bad


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

drugs are bad  ...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

tell DM that...he should know....if he is concious that is....


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_



I was referring to Buff's lone smilie. 

DaMayor doesn't do drugs...they don't mix well with the booze.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> drugs are bad  ...



dude you gotta see my new hair cut it's sick dark blue hair with white stars


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

you damn yankess have nothing better to do then dye your hair to match your flag? maybe you should do something about your president..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

i was gonna dye my sideburns red  jk i i wanted it to be black but the black had a blue tint and it got all messed up


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

Crash  ... I have corn rows with red weaved into it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 21, 2003)

thats bad ass


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

I'd love to go home now!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'd love to go home now!!!



Me too, the hockey game starts in less than two hours.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I was referring to Buff's lone smilie.



It coulda been a flea but it wasn't  

...I was confused because somebody jacked with my post. I didn't quote ALBOB when I posted nor did I jack with his spelling of "spell"...therefore I was confused and wondering what the hell was going on.

Anyone wanna fess up???


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

I was the one who misspelled "spell" in a post where I was giving someone shit for poor spelling.  



It's since been edited...................................by me.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I was the one who misspelled "spell" in a post where I was giving someone shit for poor spelling.
> 
> 
> ...


 

OK!! Now I feel better. I even went back and checked your post to see if it was mispelled and it wasn't...you are sneaky   Then I just got confused...but in case you haven't figured it out yet...that is not hard for me to do!

It was pretty fuqing funny!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2003)

I'd love to SPANK buff's a$$


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'd love to SPANK buff's a$$



I'd love to take a trip!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

i would love to not be sick right now.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2003)

I would love to make J'Bo feel better


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I'd love to take a trip!



I would love to come into some extra money - FAST!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks nt....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 22, 2003)

too bad i'd make you feel good with a moonlighted beach message


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2003)

moonlight beach massage hey....sand kinda gets in the way when you massage...not to into sandpaper massages.


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> moonlight beach massage hey....sand kinda gets in the way when you massage...not to into sandpaper massages.



Sand is not the only thing that will get in the way, J'Bo!

Don't forget the Night Moccassin!


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd love to tell you all the story about last night but Ican't.  Only J'bo will know.  Hee Hee!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 23, 2003)

I"d love to hear that one D !
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

i love to think about ericka! 


chessy i know, but i don't care


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2003)

do i want to hear it dave? dont know.

guvernment= cheesy is good sometimes. glad to hear that you as so in love and happy.


----------



## kuso (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dude you gotta see my new hair cut it's sick dark blue hair with white stars



Why the fuck you go and dye the Australian flag in your hair for?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I would love to get a job.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd love to break 1000 on my posts today.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2003)

i would love to eat a pizza, popcorn, chocolate bar, donut, cheeseburger, lobster, garlic bread, bagel with cream cheese, kraft dinner, and a cheese cake today.


----------



## david (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> do i want to hear it dave? dont know.
> 
> guvernment= cheesy is good sometimes. glad to hear that you as so in love and happy.



you do!!!!  Trust me!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> do i want to hear it dave? dont know.
> 
> guvernment= cheesy is good sometimes. glad to hear that you as so in love and happy.




hehe in love, not yet - but defintetly falling...................... soon  i can feel it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

I luv the idea of swinging in a hammock witha special somebody on a sandy beach....
just like that corona commercial...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Why the fuck you go and dye the Australian flag in your hair for?




the chicks dig it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

fosters Australian for beer


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

I love something and I would love to brag to you all!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

got that itch must brag soon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

let it out, brotha!
shout it out loud! You'll feel better!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

common dave what can't you tell your post whore buddies


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

yeah...if ya can't tell a whore..who can you confide in....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i know it feels like your drifting


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I luv the idea of swinging in a hammock witha special somebody on a sandy beach....
> just like that corona commercial...



really...i know someone that has a hammock.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

he wants to brag that he got laid the other night....big effin deal...your chicks mean nothing but a cheap way to get off once in a while...so stop playing us...and get some substance brotha....those who brag never really receive....just like a man who always brags that he has a huge piece of equipment...never really does...


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh......... ok.  Whatever, J'bo.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2003)

Damn David, what'd you do to piss of J'Bo.  Did you stiff her or something?  Oh, I get it, you DIDN'T stiff her.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

snicker snicker.............David got his butt cut....heh heh heh


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Damn David, what'd you do to piss of J'Bo.  Did you stiff her or something?  Oh, I get it, you DIDN'T stiff her.




ummmnn... no!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

not like that A. He is just a big talker..that is all.

he knows i am jokin with him...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

News Flash 

*Lil' Woman Whoops Up on Floridian Post Ho' *


Heh Heh....you kids kill me!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

i am done with you guys.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

Smilies! Use your Smilies!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am done with you guys.




What did I do??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

k how about this one. and this  and him  and this


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What did I do??



You're just You, Dave.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

you guys just always sit here and make fun of me 

i am sensitive right now you know  

you guys tryin to break down a 10 week dieter?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

Now now, we've been here before. You know better.


*HUG*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

I love to email.....


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

I love receiving your email


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I love to email.....



Then why haven't I ever gotten one?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

cause your a dirty old bastard who always picks on me


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cause your a dirty old bastard who always picks on me



THAT'S NOT TURE!!!   I don't ALWAYS pick on you.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

DO TOO.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 25, 2003)

Nu huh.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

dont you wave your big ass at me boy.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cause your a dirty old bastard who always picks on me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who always brags that he has a huge piece of equipment



hey...I've got huge piece of equipment.....
a snow shovel....and i can use it!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

I love to lay down and take a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## Dero (Apr 25, 2003)

I love to do nuthing!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

i love to eat burgers...wish i could....only 28.5 more days


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

hmmnnn... I just ate one and I think I'll have another!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

you piggy. i am so post whoring all night tonight. haha.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

good for you!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 25, 2003)

i'd love to meet J'Bo


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> hmmnnn... I just ate one and I think I'll have another!




That is just rude to say in front of dieters!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'd love to meet J'Bo




Well, your a lot closer than I am.... so what's the delay there?


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I agree.




Oh, go eat a hot dog!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

Piss off ass.. 

i refuse to play your childish games dave...trying to get me mad so i pay attention to you...did you not play that in elementary school? one more thing....get a life.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

go flush the toilet!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I LOVE half work hour days!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i love to eat food

i love to kiss

i love to swing in my hammock 

i love to kiss in my hammock and eat


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> i love to kiss



me too


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i am laughing alot today...musta been that banana last night


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

what form of banana


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love to eat food
> 
> i love to kiss
> ...



I'd love to be on the receiving end!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am laughing alot today...musta been that banana last night




Maybe you swallowed a hyena


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

a banana as in fruit you sicko.

and yes i may have swallowed a hyena...good one dave


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I love my Bannana hammock


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

stop it....your killin me.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Have you ever fallen asleep in your hammock and have hammock waffle for like hours, too funny


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

my hammock is a sitting hammock...and i usually dont go in it naked...usually.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Ohh,  well I have a private back yard and pool area.  My yard guy always makes alot of noise to make sure he does not catch me in all my glory.


----------



## DFINEST (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...and i usually dont go in it naked...usually.



I'd love to see the UNUSUALLY naked 


*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

very interesting here!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I love the fact that my back is better and had a great back workout so now I 'm going to torture my client tonight!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

I LOVE TO...

Snuggle with my hubby in the mornings before work


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I LOVE TO...
> 
> Snuggle with my hubby in the mornings before work


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww now thats  sa-wheet!!


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

golly gee


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

i love to spoon and snuggle and eat ice cream

i love that shell chocolate syrup that hardens when you put it on ice cream......................................aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Oh my god!!!  Stop it Jenny!!   My heart cannot handle it


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and yes i may have swallowed a hyena...good one dave



is that part of your pre-comp diet???


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

Yes it is!  now that I'm off the funny  aspirin, I have been laughing too much today!

I'm so happy!  (not gay-happy either!)


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I love contemplating evil upon my clients!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I'd love to know where "Borner" is!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

he's a myth....a legend in his own mind...


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I still that thread title is funny!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

that's 'cause he didn't fuq your name up...


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

hyenas are high in protein.

glad to hear that your happy dave.


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

All I ever want.... is to be happy!


----------



## DFINEST (May 8, 2003)

Glad that you're felling better Big Guy

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

whoops!  That was a quote from Mary J. Blige's song!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

good to see your still here....dork


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Where did I go?


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

no where thank goddness


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

how come your not pm'ing me back?


----------



## sawheet (May 8, 2003)

Thank godd-ness


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

I love pure exhaustion!  NOT!!!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

i'D LOVE TO GO NOW!!


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

rICE


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

FOOD!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

I'd love to have an expense account....especially for food....

oh..and a super hyper metabloism....
oh..and to have won the 87 million power ball lottery last night instead of some inbred jed in S. Carolina.....


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

Expense account for food?  You cause that company to go bankrupt!


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

I love this thread....
I always laugh just when I need a good laugh.

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 9, 2003)

I'd love to have an expense account PERIOD!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

I love that you laugh at this thread!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

i love that i only have 15 days left til my comp. and 8 til my photo shoot.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

YEAH J'BO!!!

I'd love to be able to get in and out of my chair without grimacing (stupid deadlifts)...... OUCH - I Better be getting a new ass for this.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

oh you will baby you will...deadlifts do wonders for the butt...they have lifted my butt about an inch....only 2 more to go.


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

I'd love to help J'bo lift her butt even more inches higher!  

I'd love to go home now!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

oh yah whatcha gonna do to make that happen.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

i love the beach


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

where have you been crash? we missed yah.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 11, 2003)

i was at the beach all weekend.....soooo much fun


----------



## david (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i love the beach



The beach is great!!!!  I was there today and now I have a fucking sun blister!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 12, 2003)

I lOVE to eat.....

gonna do some of that right now...

turkey sausage links and peppers

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

I love to eat too....too bad it isnt in the effin program...


----------



## eskimo515 (May 12, 2003)

I'd love to have an Entenmann's chocolate donut (I cant even look at them in the store. They talk to me!)


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

I love now that I have to go to my fucking scutting cycle.  Here comes the attitude!!!!

WARNING TO EVERYONE!!!

RAGE!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 12, 2003)

great...maybe you should start a journal "Dave is back with attitude" its a good title. hehe.


----------



## david (May 12, 2003)

I do and it's called the victim thread... the last laugh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> The beach is great!!!!  I was there today and now I have a fucking sun blister!!!




fug that! those hurt  hey dave i'm gonna be driving through flordia on my way to the virgin islands (no i'm not driving to the virgin islands) i'm getting a flight outa there and my friends shipping his truck......Stay off the road!!!


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

jUNIOR,

Are you flying out of Miami?  If so, please let me know when!

Going to the Virgin Islands, are ya boy?  My sis lives on St. John's part time but for some dumb reason I believe your going to stay in St. Thomas!

Watch out, those Muay Thai guys might thrash you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 13, 2003)

i'm goin to st. thomas. and were flyin out of Miami the 24th


----------



## david (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm goin to st. thomas. and were flyin out of Miami the 24th



And How did I know that you were going to clown around in St. Thomas and not St. John or St. Croix?  

Do you have layover in Miami and if so, how long?

If we do meet, you promised to keep your shirt on and not walk on your tippy toes!  

Also, do me another BIG favor if we meet.  BE SOBER--- MUTHA FUCKA!


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

Crash be sober? now that is funny.


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

I'd love to go rest tonight but I can't!  I have  to train the client!


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

I'd love to go to South Beach this weekend

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

-i would love this to be the last no carb day
-i love to eat carbs
-well actually i may be able to live with 6 more days of no carbs


----------



## sawheet (May 16, 2003)

I would love too swing in a hammock feeding jbo chocalate and p/b, nekkid.  And I would give her special glasses that made me look like Vin Diesel ( with a larger penis of course).


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

you are one open and upfront kinda guy sawheet....funny too.

however my hammock partner wouldn't approve i dont think.


----------



## DaMayor (May 16, 2003)




----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> I'd love to go to South Beach this weekend
> 
> *************************************



Don't worry, I'll think about you on Sat/Sun!


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

I'd love to go tot he gym right now!!


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

I'd love to go to Sam's right now and buy some food but I'm here at work!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

- i would love it to be tommorrow so i can be on the beach and in the water instead of in this office sitting at the puter


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

I would love for it to be tomorrow and be at that same beach J'Bo will be at watching the photo shoot.


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

oh believe me we are doing the shoot far far far far away from anyone else....dont need a ticket.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 16, 2003)

I would love to be watching The Matrix right now (but I have to wait for tomorrow! Damn, Damn, DAMN!!!


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

I want to leave soon but I can't .... I LOVE dreaming... NOT!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

I'd love to have some steakfish and 
fried jumbo shrimp now

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

I love being out of work and finished !  Yahoooo!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

whored


----------



## DFINEST (May 20, 2003)

I love having OFF until

after Memorial day

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

I love it when during your workout, you seem to be running on auto pilt...and something kicks in (mental image, or replay a situation that ramps you up) and then your workout turns up three or four notches on the intensity meter!
 

(just for the record...I do not thinkI will be able to feel my legs tomorrow..)


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

2 fuq'n mins to departure and no I AM NOT LOVING THIS!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

I love that I've been off 2 days and have
another 4 days off after this 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

I'd love to lose what fat I have left at the rate I did a year and a half ago when I first started getting fit.


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

aprrox. at 3:30 pm, I'm going to resurrect myself, and get into the gym @ 4:30pm and rip away like the old days while I was in school and not needing to work! (Last year)  This should be fun!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

You go boy

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

Don't quit Big Guy

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

I will never-ever quit until my body doesn't allow me too!  I enjoy working out!


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

That's right, Rock On 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Rock on??  How about just rock!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

I was watching some stupid movie and this girl was teaching a girl how to fuck and simulate the top position!

She was chanting

Up... down.... back and forth....... fast-er fast-er

It was hilarious!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

That sound's like Fast Times At Ridgemont High....

oops, that's the one when the girl was teaching her girlfriend
how to give head by practicing with a carrot

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

Cruel Intention 2 ------ rent it!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

I love having 2 more days off from work...

I'm so naturally high right now
I going to hit the weights

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

2 more days!  Wow.... lucky you!  Now go HIT the gym!


----------



## DFINEST (May 26, 2003)

Workout was 2 Kool

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Cool!  Now today is the other day off!  Go do a split session NOW!


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

I love that I'm tired for no apparent reason!  NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 27, 2003)

I love the way I feel after a cool, brisk morning 3 mile run....

I think I'll catch a short nap now

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

I love when my co worker gives me a sore throat!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

you did not....dave we gotta talk....your in trouble


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

Dave you need to go into more detail about the sore throat thing, we could asume a few different thoery's about that one


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

well yes i hope that your co-worker is a female


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

sounds like his coworked may be Mr Hugh johnson.


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Dave you need to go into more detail about the sore throat thing, we could asume a few different thoery's about that one




I ASSURE you sawheet!!!  She is a female!!!!  LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

I HATE MEN


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

I'm here for ya, J'bo.  PM me if you want.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I HATE MEN



even though you hate me i still think your cool


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

awww your cute, crash!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I love torturing my clients!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I love laughing


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I love smiling


----------



## DFINEST (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I HATE MEN



I still love ya sweetness

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I love J'bo, too!!!!


ALWAYS!!!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I think we should start the I LOVE YOU thread and declare our love and maybe we will all stop bickering!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

awwww this is sawheet....love you too guys.....just 4 men that are driving me nuts


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

what four guys??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> awwww this is sawheet....love you too guys.....just 4 men that are driving me nuts



you hate dave he, he..


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

no not Dave...no one you would know


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you hate dave he, he..




why you.........   !  


  J/K!!!


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no not Dave...no one you would know




Because she LOVES me and I love her and I wanna tell the WHOLE WIDE WORLD.. I wanna sing to the whole world! 

From the movie- BLAME IT ON RIO


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

Well i like pie


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

we know that!!!

You used to like Ramen men!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

i love cherry pie.


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

Your not supposed to say that!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

how come?


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

never mind!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

I love that the candle in the wind is blowing and slowing fading.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

are you being poetic,. Dave?


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

no... just quoting Elton John!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I've got that on cd!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

are you sure???  The one with him and Mary J. Blige??


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

not a remake. I got a greatest hits cd back in '95. he was supposed to do a concert where I lived in Italy, but it got canelled due to rain, so we got our money back and got the cd's instead..


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

I love being in fade's arms!


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

awww bf......i love hearing about how happy couples are.

i love to chat online with cool people.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

doesn't it make it hard to type?


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

? why would it be hard to type?


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

In his arms laying underneath him   why the hell would I want to being typing???


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

umm...Annn...you ARE typing...


besides....shouldn't he be underneath you to make things right???
I mean..it HAS been a while..but I remember the concepts....


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought you become a virgin every Tuesday and then that night you devirginize yourself?

Blow up dolls do not count!    Whoops, that was for Crash.  WTF is he?

Wow, BF is quite impressive tonight!  What is the Fade-master doing to her tonight!  Awesome-lucky dude!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm right here!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love cherry pie.



.......dave i got that too


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> we know that!!!
> 
> You used to like Ramen men!


no it was you and burner talkin about it.  not me


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> .......dave i got that too




See J'bo!  Even Crash got it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

i came to the conclusion J'bo is a really good girl


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

were you skeptical or debating that she was or wasn't??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

that's quite evil!  did you get your computer to work properly?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> were you skeptical or debating that she was or wasn't??




she doesn't drink and she didn't get the cherry pie thing i'm still wondering about it .......wait maybe she's just not a perverted drunk  not like anyone around here is


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd love to go to bed soon!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2003)

ha! i got got all night dave


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2003)

that was my 7000th post  LOL


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> that was my 7000th post  LOL




Congratulations.... now the race is on!  Who arrives on the century (s) mark first!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2003)

they should have a timer for us instead of post counts  or both


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd LOVe to know how many of my waking hours I have spent on this site..er waitn a minute...maybe I don't...


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> they should have a timer for us instead of post counts  or both



that would be silly bc/ some of us stay logged on wt/ posting for hours!!!!!

You cluck!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

yo, dave-
now...why 'aint you on the beach this fine, Sunday? I mena...If I were in Miami..and the sun was out..and all of Florida's finest ladies were sporting...well..some version of a bikini or other..I'D be out on the beach....but that's just me...go live the beach life for us!
Go Dave, GO!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

Dave...he is right! WTF you do'in in here?!?!?!  I'd LOVE to get to go see the view you do!! Send us some pictures


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

I concour, Buff-
so it is written, so it is done.
Dave, make it happen!
Ya know..you haven't gone on one of your bike rides and snapped pics in a while...you sir, are slacking!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

I was there last weekend!!!!  This weekend I am tired (wonder why) and it's blistering hot out and cloudy!  I have 2 clients today and an outcall.  Also, it's Sunday and FS knows what that means!!!!    Lastly, I ran down to VPX and got some clenbuterx but they didn't have the size you want Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

damn! Oh well...maybe next time!
thnx, dave


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you needing some and what ounces???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

same size..the 120, was it?
gee..I thjink I may be addicted to that wonderful taste....


If nothing else..it really ramps me up prior to the gym! And that is worth the price!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

are you sure???

They came out with 4 AD & 1 TEST cypionate!  I can't wait to get on this cycle along with some other stuff in 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

I still have to wait 7 more weeks until next cycle...
lemme know about that new stuff!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh I will... I certainly will!!!1


Now I have to go kiss this girl's ass again to get that discount!!!!  Burner... the shit I have to go through!

BTW, she 42 DD, slim waist 5'3"  and hot to trot!  But I don't like her bc/ she gets bitchy!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah...the things you endure for your friends....


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, if you were here.... I'd shove her off to you so you can be here little fuck buddy!  You'd last 3 minutes!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

hey..that'd be an improvement...

hmm..older woman.....


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

you don't know what you'd be getting yourself into!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

you're sloppy seconds?
(damn...did I just say that??)


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

No... I wouldn't be near it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

..again???


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd love to not have this headache!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

i would love to get laid.........opps


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

me too!    

I'm sure something can be arranged J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

no i just made a typo freeman.....even though you are a free man

i meant to say i would love to get paid


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

for what???


I'll take two, please!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2003)

paid for work silly banana brain.

take two? ok well i will only do it if you promise to get rid of the bodies


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

oh, man...I was hoping of rsomething else....
oh..the imagination...it does wander....


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

love is a strong word you all!!


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

I'd love to stay online with you all and chit chat... but I can't!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

I love it when after a long day of wearing shoes...you take them off as well as your socks..and just shuffle along in your plush carpet.
I remember that from watching Die Hard..
Very relaxing..and they say watcing TV / movies ins a waste of time..


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2003)

I would love to go for a ride up the California Coast on my Harley with a beatiuful women riding along. With her arms wrapped around my waist. 

I would love to catch a sunset on the beach with a bottle of wine and some company. 

I would love to spend the day cuddled up watching a good movie.

I would love to know I seem to need some company right now!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd like to be there on a Honda VTX, same scenario as you, bro!


----------



## david (Aug 31, 2003)

I'd love to find the old PW's of IM.com


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

I would love food right now.  Look out Red Lobster, here i come!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 31, 2003)

i would love to have someone to cuddle with and kiss right now.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 31, 2003)

I love to train the back like I did today, love to powerlift. Especially love to eat afterwards. mmm

damn j, that is sad. Why is it a little princess whore like yourself can't find a guy, I doubt you have too much trouble. especially with a bubble butt like yours, the fellas love that.


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

I LOVE the fact that I am able to make calls out of my own phone line!  NDT!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I love to train the back like I did today, love to powerlift. Especially love to eat afterwards. mmm
> 
> damn j, that is sad. Why is it a little princess whore like yourself can't find a guy, I doubt you have too much trouble. especially with a bubble butt like yours, the fellas love that.



I know its sad...i can find a guy, but not one that treats me like i want to be treated...bubble butts only attract ASSholes  jk


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

every girl i've ever been interested in has blown me off in favor of a fucking asshole guy.  I'm always "TOO NICE" how can a guy be too nice?  

I guess nice guys DO finish last in certain things....oh well..


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

definitely freeman... read my signature... although I will be changing it here within moments!!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

good sig Dave.  it's probably true.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> every girl i've ever been interested in has blown me off in favor of a fucking asshole guy.  I'm always "TOO NICE" how can a guy be too nice?
> 
> I guess nice guys DO finish last in certain things....oh well..



I dont believe this for a second...you need to think why you are attracting the women you are.


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, sometimes that's not entirely true, J'bo because some of the girls/women will use you up and spit you out later on!!!


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> good sig Dave.  it's probably true.




Changing the subject (until J'bo gets back at least because it may become a debate) 

Did you know I tried calling my friend to come up yesterday and today but he's working so I elected not to!

However, I may be coming up next weekend.  50/50 right now, though!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

ahh true.  just let me know.  I've you've seen my journal lately, you know I'm frustrated with my strength gains, so you could whip my ass into shape and get stronger.  I work out at the World Gym next to Devaneys' now, on University.  screw the UCF gym, enrollment of 42,000 has made me rethink things haha

I have some guest passes too, so that would work.


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> ahh true.  just let me know.  I've you've seen my journal lately, you know I'm frustrated with my strength gains, so you could whip my ass into shape and get stronger.  I work out at the World Gym next to Devaneys' now, on University.  screw the UCF gym, enrollment of 42,000 has made me rethink things haha
> 
> I have some guest passes too, so that would work.




I've been telling you to go to that gym or the one in Oviedo for the longest time!  It's about time!

No problem, I will let you know when I get up there!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

true.  yeah, there are a few big, intimidating fellas there too.  Today, some dude was throwing up 315 on the incline for like 8-10 reps like it was nothing.  I can maybe do that with like 165?? hahaha I'm such a wuss dave!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

hey freeman..
don't worry about what some other guy can or cannot do...you already know this..just worry about what you can and cannot do.
I was doing chest today. I was feeling pretty good..I put up 110's..on incline db press...I looked over to a couple of guys in my gym that were putting up 150's for more reps than me @ 110. 
I look at them and use that to push myself that much harder.
Just push yourself to your liumits then past them...you'll get there!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

yeah, that's what I'm trying to do...just think that one day I'll get there.  And when I get there, I'll keep going!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

What I hate is after a lay off of some time, you go back and cannot move the same weight you used to....
you have to turn off the ego..and do the bast you can until you do get back to where you weer, then push beyond....


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## david (Sep 1, 2003)

Time is what you have on your hand Freeman...   It's not how much you can lift but how well you lift it!  Proper form/ 10 reps..... stick with that for now.  There is no reason to play "hero" and try to lift astronomical amounts of weights!

Hell, I'd rather use the 45 lbs db's any ol' day over what I used to lift.  I feel much better and will probably look better anyway.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm felling pretty good today..but I have the feeling I will be paying for it tomorrow!
Than again..tomorrow..is....leg..day....


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm felling pretty good today..but I have the feeling I will be paying for it tomorrow!
> Than again..tomorrow..is....leg..day....





I did legs a few days ago..still feelin' it.  went lighter to work on form, and I am more sore than I've been in a while..

Tomorrow, no gym.  

...BUT, I have to work 9+hours....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

fft..is that all? I am stuck in this air conditioned room for 12 hours...
try that after legs..things ger REAL tight...
need to win the lottery.....yeah.....


----------



## Freeman (Sep 2, 2003)

yes, lotto would be good.  I'm running out of money and some of my supplements!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

some bugger in New Hampshire won the 136 million powerball....
that would have been N  I C E!!
I just ran out of protein powder last night..and didn't have time to go to the store to get more today....lack-o-time..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i love to....make love under the stars


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

me too..on a house boat...with the water rocking the boat....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love to....make love under the stars


wait a minute..are you thinking of times past, or wanna tell us something?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

no nothing going on here...just thinking of things that are on my to do list


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

gotcha...
we did that with restaraunts when we were deployed to the desert many years ago....


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

I love the fact that after the gym last night, I didn't get home til' 6:00 am and I'm awake at 8:15 am


----------



## Freeman (Sep 4, 2003)

I love the fact that one of the blinds on my sliding glass door is broken and that a maintenance required indicator in my car has gone from orange to red AND there is some sort of clicking/creaking in my car when I brake and go in reverse.  SWEET!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I love the fact that after the gym last night, I didn't get home til' 6:00 am and I'm awake at 8:15 am



I love that I'm at work before David gets home!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

I love the fact that I'll be doing the same ridculousness tonight as last night and still manage to do a silly workout again!  

Must get some sleep here soon for a couple of hours! Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

working out with no sleep is kinda pointless hun.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Can't disagree with you there... So, off to sleep for 2 hours I go!  ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## Freeman (Sep 4, 2003)

Dave, you coming up this weekend?  I work all day Saturday and I'm off from the gym as well.  I'm supposed to do back on Sunday though.  Friday is legs...fun...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

i love to eat popsicles in the hot sun naked


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

WHAT??????????????

I love the fact that I just got out of the gym (1:30am) with no ephedra usage and therefore, so-so tired that I don't think I could even walk out the door to go meet my friend's and go back to the gym at 9 am!!!  Yucky decisions!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Dave is NOT coming to Orlando this weekend.  He just bought his friend a ticket to come visit him and stay and keep me company for a few days!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love to eat popsicles in the hot sun naked



I love to think about this while eating popsicles in the hot sun naked.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Dave is NOT coming to Orlando this weekend.  He just bought his friend a ticket to come visit him and stay and keep me company for a few days!



What? i never got a ticket


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

You didn't?  I sent it though??  J/K!  Actually the ticket I got a friend is a 3-fold reasoning.

1) ME 

2) A Job interview

3) ME


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

I love the fact that I DID get rest right now and NOW, I'm off to the GYM!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

i love the fact that i am friends with Shorty


----------



## sawheet (Sep 5, 2003)

I love the fact that JBO loves Shorty, and I love them ummm   to love one another.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

I love that ....... ummmnnnn... I'm on another cloud 9!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

to take bubble baths with candles and hot  hot water (while watching porn)


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

I'd love for J'bo to stop watching porn especially when were in Portland!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

NO CHANCE  in hell  thats like asking someone to stop eating  right SHORTY


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'd love for J'bo to stop watching porn especially when were in Portland!!!


you weren't allowed in the bathroom..were you, dave?


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

Whaaaaaaaaatttttt??


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 13, 2003)

I LOVE the fact that EVERY woman on this board is
smart

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

I love the fact that on the 7th day.... life is going to be sweeter for me!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

i love the fact that i can wake up and see the world


----------



## david (Sep 13, 2003)

I love the fact that I'm starting a new journal that will have nothing to do with weight lifting!    J/K!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

i love to come home at 4am drunk on redbull/vodka and try to type


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2003)

I've noticed that! 

I love to go to the gym sleepy!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 14, 2003)

I love seeing UCF barely beat FAU.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 14, 2003)

I love working all day and missing the 49ers play.......................no, god damnit I DON'T love that!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

I love waking up with a hangover


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2003)

You do?  Weirdo!  

I'd love waking up with a hottie (female... thank you!)  next to me!    And then, saying, "oh, your still here so that means you MUST want MORE!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

you are such a liar...you woke up beside your dog and no one else  people who brag about getting laid, never really do


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2003)

I never said I got laid last night , tart-tart!  I said I'd love that  fact to have..............  

Give me some time tart-tart... give me some time!!!  


PS.  And I don't have a doggie anymore....


----------



## Freeman (Sep 14, 2003)

I never brag about getting laid because I never do get laid!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

ditto to that Freeman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Ditto, and I'm married.


But some of that's by choice.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

I love posting again....that little piece of my soul missing, that longing I felt has finally been satisfied....lmao


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Ditto, and I'm married.
> 
> 
> But some of that's by choice.


hmm, the bride of satan...sounds like a 'B' horror flick..
Sorry, bro..couldn't resist.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmm, the bride of satan...sounds like a 'B' horror flick..
> Sorry, bro..couldn't resist.






I'd love to go to the gym at the moment!  Oh wait, I am going!  

I'd also love to roll back time a few years back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd just like to go back to this past Saturday..and have the right #'s for that lottery...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd love to bench 405...then, I'd love to bench 500


----------



## Freeman (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd love to have some magic, so I could effortlessly complete all of these research papers for school this semester...

I'd love for this semester to be over with, so I am a graduated fool!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> I'd love to bench 405...then, I'd love to bench 500




THAT'S SOME HEAVY LOVIN'!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd love to run away with my BF to Aruba and open a Frozen Margarita stand!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll take a cuervo on the rocks, please....
..and they better be better than mine..and I can a doozie of a 'marg!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd love to run outside without freezing my tata's off!


----------



## MikeKy (Jan 9, 2004)

I love watching my 7 year old grand daughter playing with her dolls when she doesn't know I'm watching. Or...watching her watching TV and she gets into the movie and smiles or I see a little tear roll down her cheek.

"Every time I hear a new born baby cry, or touch a leaf, or see the sky.......I know why.....I believe......


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 10, 2004)

I love dancing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

I'd love to be in my honeys arms right now


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

I'd love to get the hell out of this freezing cold nonsense and go home and get my new car!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

Where are you now, and what car are you getting? Are you looking to replace the Miata?
I can't imagine a guy of your size..in a dinky, itty-bitty Miata...


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I love dancing!!!!!!!!!



Do you get jiggy with it


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2004)

I know those folks at the PATS game would love some heat right now


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Where are you now, and what car are you getting? Are you looking to replace the Miata?
> I can't imagine a guy of your size..in a dinky, itty-bitty Miata...




I was in Vermont and now I'm in Connecticut for 12 more hours and then, I'm outta here!  Thank f'n god!

I elected for a Honda Civic VP package.  Automatic. Nothing fancy and nothing sharp for now.  I may change it in 3 years after this lease is up!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

BTW, I drove a VW today and my head hit the roof but it doesn't in my Miata with the top up!    Go figure??


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

I'd love for this cold weather to end for everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

VW what..and PLEASE do not say..bug.....
that is the epitome of a 'chick car'!


I wanna countach..but think I am going to have to wait a while for that one..maybe a L O N G while...


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

It was a Jetta


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

good. those have become nice cars.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 11, 2004)

some guys drive VW bugs...

gay guys!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

I like the VW Cabrio convertable, but, I will never drive one, cuz that would be gay as hell!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> some guys drive VW bugs...
> 
> gay guys!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I love the fact that I am finally home!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

I love the fact that I had a good chest workout today!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I would love for Freeman to learn how to zoom in on his picture (new avi) resize and crop so we can see him a little better than so far away!  

How ya doin' pal?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

doing good.  how 'bout yourself?  how's s. fla treatin' you?


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

I was in Vermont for my grandmother's funeral... don't you read my journal or does my journal bore you to death??

BTW, I'll be in Orlando in two weeks but for only two days!

Oh yeah, I'd love to meet up with ya... hopefully!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Junior!  (Freeman)

When I see you, do you have a copy of your band's demo?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

oh, and I just posted a bigger version of this picture to my gallery, check dat shit out!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

oh, true...Umm, hopefully we'll have soemthing by the time you're here.  We're in the process of recording some songs for a 4 song EP/demo.  I hope to have it done by then, but who knows.  I'll do my best, but regardless, you'll get a copy sometime soon.  

oh, and I'm starting a M1T cycle soon!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> oh, true...Umm, hopefully we'll have soemthing by the time you're here.  We're in the process of recording some songs for a 4 song EP/demo.  I hope to have it done by then, but who knows.  I'll do my best, but regardless, you'll get a copy sometime soon.
> 
> oh, and I'm starting a M1T cycle soon!



Have you considered going to Full Sail to do your 4 song demo?  I think the studio time is free and the only thing you purchase is the reel.  ($100)??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

nah, we have our own studio to use for FREE....I'll post a picture of some of our gear...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

here's 1


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

here's the drum set up


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> nah, we have our own studio to use for FREE....I'll post a picture of some of our gear...




Ummnnnn... have you seen their multi million dollar studio's??


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

They also do video production and live sound tapings as well!

BTW, what are the specs on your board??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 11, 2004)

haha dude I dunno, it's a friend's studio...he works for EA Games here in town and graduated with 2 degrees from Full Sail.  So his shit is pretty sweet.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, I'm arranging for a band to come up there into Full Sail and do recording galore!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice.

Hey, don't you work at a club down in S. Florida?  Do bands play there?  If so, what's the name of the club (web site?) and what sort of bands do you guys book?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

I used to work at a Night club as a bouncer and it was called the factory.  They do book bands there but they pay by the people who come and pay admission.  (It sucks)  Unless you bring a bus load of people!  We'll talk more on that later.

I think it's www.thefactory.net

Also, there is the Culture Room as well.  Same Scheme though!


----------



## god hand (Aug 7, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You don't want to know....................


u damn right........


----------

